# Ultimate Shine: Ultimate Detail Studio and Shop build



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Well guys,

Have read through so many of these posts in my days so I am just about to upload some pictures of my new studio and detailing shop being built within a brand new unit in Kirkcaldy.

Honeslty the time and effort involved with this has been crazy but well worth it.

I am working on the pictures just now but here are a couple of before pictures,


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Just to let you know the unit inside measures 10mx10m and has a yard space out the back with a roller shutter door to the front and rear.


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

Roller shutter door looks a weak point on security. Love this sort of thread though!!


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Very nice Paul, :thumb:
I'm sure I looked at these units with a friend a while ago but the rent was too much for weekend use. 
I can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

Fantastic can't wait for the progress updates:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Well didn't want to make the mistake from the last time and made sure the floor was painted before moving anything from old unit to new unit.


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

looking good keeping the updates coming..


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looking nice, :thumb:.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks great bud :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Well after van hire and moving my equipment down to the new unit, looks completely bare


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Ok so the next plan of attack is to lay the place out as I want it.

I want to lay out a retail shop and a detailing studio


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Looking good Paul. It'll be worth all the hard work once it done!


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

Looking good be nice to see pics when done


----------



## Pugboi (Aug 17, 2012)

Looking good mate !! :thumb:


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

looking good so far


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Looks so great Paul


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

subscrbed! i love these threads!!


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

waitting for more pictures


----------



## superdoug (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll see it tomorrow morning. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Jedi_Detailer (May 7, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Paul,

Looks terrific and i've seen some of the finished article in your write ups. Would you mind me asking what the sq. footage is?

Thanks, Jon


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

Looking very nice indeed.


----------



## albo (Nov 25, 2008)

are you going to put a suspended ceiling in?????


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Looks terrific and i've seen some of the finished article in your write ups. Would you mind me asking what the sq. footage is?
> 
> Thanks, Jon


1000 sq ft


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

albo said:


> are you going to put a suspended ceiling in?????


not just now was maybe planning a massive home made soft box light for the top of the unit to go over the top of the car.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

OMG my mind has been that busy thinking about lighting etc and had forgotten to post the next lot of pictures,





































New years resolution to stop keeping a hold of everything that may be useful at some point in my life lol....


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Next time for wiring the place up as 2 double sockets were not going to be enough.





































Time for one of my good customers to get cracking with the plasterboard









































































Cutting out window for workshop.










Cutting through access for the workshop.










window in place





































I have done so much more but will take pictures tomorrow.

My biggest hassle just now is lighting and getting the car lit up correctly so if anybody wants to give me some ideas my ears are open.:thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

very good


----------



## Toby453 (Apr 12, 2012)

Very Nice


----------



## jfletch121 (Apr 11, 2011)

cant wait to see the finished thing looks great buddy (Y)


----------



## GSiMrG (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking great!! 

Good luck with everything!


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks awasome!
Like the ex dewalt stand mod!


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Looking great Paul! Cant wait to see the next group of photos. Keep up the good work!


----------

